# Tutorial Contest Winner August 2009:Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...



## Tahti (Aug 24, 2009)

Posted due to popular request for a tutorial of this FOTD! ^_^
Hope you enjoy. I've changed it a bit, cause I never really do the same look twice ;D Everything is MAC unless specified...
(Most of my brushes are from Crown Brush, so I've listed the type of brush they are.)

The pictures are different tonal ranges because I was taking them in the evening... At 6 o clock I had my dinner, 30 minutes later and it's total twilight, hence the difference. ;/ Sorry!...

Products used ;

*Face* -
Illamasqua Light Liquid foundation in 100
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 in NC15
Illamasqua Concealer in 105
Blot Powder in Light
Dollymix blush
Strada as contour
GOSH Velvet Touch Primer
_Brushes ; Kabuki, small contour, large duo fibre, 109._

*Eyes* -
Eyeshadows ; Hepcat, red side of Mi'Lady, Deep Truth, Contrast, Gesso, Carbon, Crystal Avalanche.
Delineate F/L
Blacktrack F/L
Illamasqua Concealer in 105
Zoomlash in Zoomblack
Smoulder Eye Kohl
Fascinating Eye Kohl
#35 lashes
_Brushes ; large fluff brush for highlight, 217, 239, socket brush, small angled brush, short shader brush, large flat brush._

*Brows* -
Espresso E/S
Illamasqua Sealing Gel
_Brushes ; small dense angle brush, short dense rounded brush_

*Lips* -
Subculture L/L
Hue L/S
_Brushes ; small lip brush_


Cleanse your face and moisturize using whatever products you use...

Prep your eyes for eyeshadow using a light coloured base. I use a tiny bit of GOSH primer, Illamasqua Concealer in 105 (applied with my finger), and set it with Gesso E/S.







Using a large flat brush, apply a red coloured base in the rough shape of how you want your eye shadow to appear. I'm using Delineate F/L which is LE, another possible is Flammable paint or Artifact paint pot.
Get your MAC 217 (or a similar blending brush) and apply Hepcat over the shape you created with the red base, smoothing out the edges.
(_left eye only with F/L base, right with E/S_)






Then, get your MAC 239 brush (or a similar short dense shading brush) and load it up with the red side of Mi'Lady (also LE - Coppering E/S is an alternative, or any other rich red.) Pat it on your eyelid below the socket of the eye, and blend it gently into the Hepcat /ES, making sure it stays below the eye socket. Bring it around the inner corner of your eye.
(_left eye only with Hepcat E/S, right eye with Mi'Lady_)






Swirl your socket brush in Deep Truth E/S, and blend it into the crease of your eye, around the socket line. Don't worry if it's not blended perfectly immediately, we'll be touching it up later.






Get your short shader brush and pack Contrast on it, and drag it in a line across your eye crease. Again, don't worry about the blending yet.






NOW it's time to blend ;D Pick up your socket brush again, this time pack Contrast on it and blend the colours together in your crease with smooth strokes. Bring Contrast in the the outer corner of your eye slightly.






At this point your E/S should look something like this with your eyes fully open.






Use your 239 to bring Mi'Lady all the way under your eye, then pat some Contrast over it on the outer two thirds. Use your large fluff brush to highlight your brow bone and the inner corner of your eye.






Using your small angle brush, draw a thin line with Blacktrack F/L all along your upper lashline and wing it down to the lower one a third of the way in. Pat some Carbon on top of it to blend it slightly, and in the outer v of your eye socket.






Load your lashes with mascara. Mine are wimpy and pale blonde, so I have to spend ages wiggling the brush D: I use my angle brush again - I coat the end with mascara from the mascara brush, and colour in the roots of my lashes with it.
Use Smoulder in the very inner corner of your eyes, and Fascinating on the rest of your waterline. Blend both together slightly.






Get your short dense angle brush and put a dab of sealing gel on it, and mix it into your brow E/S colour. Then draw a line underneath the arch of your eyebrows. Using your short dense round brush, apply sealing gel to it also, and make the curve of the front of your brow with it.






Use the round brush again to continue perfecting the shape of your eyebrows and rounding the upper arch.






Oh look! 30 minutes and now it's twilight. Aghhhh.
Falsies! I'm using MAC #35.






I apply primer all over my face just with my fingers, then I make a mix of two thirds Illamasqua foundation in 100 and one third of Mineralize foundation in NC15 on my hand, and blend it together with my 109. I dab it all over my face roughly (pictured) and then blend blend blend. I set it then with Blot Powder in Light with a kabuki brush.






Using a duo fibre brush, sweep Dollymix (or any dark pink blush) up across your cheekbones, using an extra dab on the apples of your cheek for nice colour.






The face of fish! Pack your contour brush with Strada (or whatever shade you use to contour) and sweep it down under your cheekbone. 






And we have cheekbones!






Line your lips with Subculture, then apply Hue with a small lip brush... and we're done!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Must try the Illamasque foundation...this is flawless


----------



## joey444 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Gorgeous!! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this, it's just flawless


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

This look is breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## kariii (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

thank you so much, Must do this tutorial. You are again truly inspiring!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Thank you, for this gorgeous Tutorial


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Wow fabulous tutorial! Thank you so much!


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

I'm speachless!


----------



## ivuschka (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deedeedee* 

 
_I'm speachless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
potpis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stunning


----------



## justmimi (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

This eye look looks great on you. Wish I could pull that off


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Your fair and flawless skin is so insanely gorgeous!  You are so talented with your makeup!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

you need to do more tutorials! this was awesome! i love your makeup!


----------



## veilchen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you need to do more tutorials! this was awesome! i love your makeup!_

 
Huge 2nd!! You did an amazing job!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Requested ; Rasp-straw-blue-berry eyes!*...*

this look is fierce!! plus your eyebrows are peeerfect.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 16, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## francescaD (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, your gorgeous


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 15, 2009)

This is great, thank you.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow - this is amazing!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow!!! Amazing look, great tutorial. Thanks!!!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 23, 2009)

oh my Love this tutorial.. love the pink and purple


----------



## Dennitsa (Dec 3, 2009)

SOOO nice!!!!!!!! I would wear something like that clubbing!!!! Such a good job! And I really need that foundation you're using, looks so flawless!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

SOO beautiful!!!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Dec 6, 2009)

this is a gorgeous look


----------

